# Compressor/Nailer Help



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

The wife has asked for some ideas for the upcoming holiday, and my mind goes towards a compressor/nailer kit. Since I have no previous experience with these, can I get some insight from the forum members? Is one better than the other from what you can see on paper?

I was looking at a few mass merchandisers this weekend and saw these kits. Any input? What to look for etc. would be much appreciated.

http://www.porter-cable.com/index.asp?e=547&p=5960

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...ACK265&SDesc=2-Tool+/+Finish+&+Trim+Combo+Kit

Both of these kits are about the same price. The PC kit comes with a narrow crown stapler. 3 guns with PC. 2 with Bostitch.

Thank You


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have a PC brad gun that handles from 3/4" to 1 5/16ths inch brads, and a compressor, it wasn't a kit, but it works really well. You can't go far wrong with a name brand kit. I am considering adding a 23 guage pinner to my arsenal, it would be handy for trim, when you don't want to fill the holes before finishing.. Woodnut65


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the pancake compressor with the pc nailer that goes from 3/4 to 2 1/2 in, I got it as a kit and I'm very happy with it ,I think pc makes the best , But that is just my thoughts, Learning Herb


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello rh111,

I have the Bostitch Compressor that came with a 16 gauge nail gun. I had also bought a 18 gauge nailer a few months before.

I think either one will be fine. PC does come with 3 guns and you will find a use for the Crown Stapler. I bought a 1/4" crown stapler from HF to go with my collection.

I find that I use the 16 gauge more than the 18 due to it being thicker finishing nails.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

i have a porter cable 16 gauge finish nailer. i have had it for about 8 yrs , never had any problems with it. like randy said 16 gauge are much stronger nails than the 18 gauge. much better if you are nailing hardwood.i also had a 16 gauge go straight through my finger. doesn,t feel to good but they are better nails. any hotdog or pancake compressor is more than strong enough to run finish nailers, including framing nailers if you go a little slower.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Might as well put my two cents in..... It really is nice to have nailers..... no doubt about that, I have a 23ga.(headed and plain) pin nailer, a 18 ga. nailer, a 15 ga angle nailer, a 16ga nailer and a 1/4" stapler. 

I also have a lot of other air tools as in things for working on cars(impact wrenches, air chisels, scalers, cut-off tools, spray painting etc). The compressor I have needs to have a lot more flow then the "nailer" ones you are looking at, and a larger tank.

I don't know what other "hobbies" you might have but this might be something to think about.... of course the larger compressor is also a problem if you need to move it around (heavy, needs 12ga drop/extension cords.) 

Ed


----------



## Bruiser (Nov 21, 2005)

I just use my nailers for crown moulding and such. I don't know how you guys feel about craftsman tools. But I bought this setup and it came complete ready to go with three nailers, now I'm interested in woodworking because of somethings I've been able to do.
Craftsman 1 hp, 4 gal. Air Compressor with 3 nailers

After using these of course I went out and bought a PC framing nailer and life has never been easier.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have 5 or 6 pneumatic nailers, all of which are PC. They range in size from the round head framing nailer to the pin nailer and apolstery stapler. I've had great service from them. My only caution is regulate your air pressure to the nailer you are using. They don't seem to like too high of a pressure. I had a couple of my smaller ones stall (fail to fire) because of too high of air pressure. I regulated the pressure down and they were fine. No maintenance required.
Thanks.......Chuck


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Run, do not walk, to the nearest Porter-Cable place and snatch the deal they feature right now-compressor and three guns. I did it a week or so back and it was one of the smartest moves I ever made. Each item obviously well made and full featured and the brand name is one you can trust. I bought my package for $239. HAve been using it since and like all my pals told me "you'll wish you had bought one years ago."


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Recently, Rick had a segment on on nailers. Use 1 drop of tool oil in the air coupler each time that you use your nailer. I have two from HF and they work great. I will step up to PC at a later time. -Derek


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

HEY BIRCHWOOD.
I would like to know how yout got the PC Nailer and Comp Kit for $239
Here is KS they are normally $329 but thru the first of the year the are $299. Can not find the swinging deal that you did. Spoke to a guy at the HD tool dept and he said that sometime after the first of the year, the 3 gun and compressor kit would no longer be packaged.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

A word about air compressors. 
1: make sure that your CFM's will cover/operate said air tool.
2: proper ventilation. (can't stress this one enough)
3: if considering "additions" of tools, see rule #1.

If the compressor begins to run constantly... then the life of the compressor will shorten greatly.
I've so much to say on this subject but won't bore any of you.

Just consider the amount of usage, for one job the smaller ones are enough. Again, however, if you wish to add more an more job duties, in time that small compressor won't do the job. Consider the CFM usage, look up what your current tools requires, add them up, then go from there. I'm no stranger to craftsmen tools at all. I can tell you that I'd recommend an Ingersol Rand air compressor or a generic brand matching capabilities.


----------

